# Red Tide @ Orange Beach? urgent question



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

We're planning a trip out there tonight. Anybody know about red tide out at Perdido Pass. It's a long drive to get met by dead fish. 



Thanks alot.


----------



## captainscove (Oct 9, 2007)

I was at the point Sunday and dead fish were everywhere.Red tide was bad,couldn't stand to be out for more than 15 minutes.I drive by there everyday and the beaches have been deserted since Saturday.It would probably be a wise decision to stay at home,in my opinion.Hope this helps man,take care...


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I was in OB yesterday and was talking to one of the lucky guys that had to pick up all the dead fish... HUGE Redfish, Snapper, Grouper dead on the beach. He said he would besurprised if peoplecaught triggers next year there were so many laying on the beach... so sad!


----------



## captainscove (Oct 9, 2007)

http://wkrg.com/medical/article/foul_beach/6218/

:sick


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, we headed out for Alabama Point before I read your responses. Got there before dark and didn't see any dead fish. Fished for a couple hours and pulled in 5 bull reds. Very healthy reds I might add. We only kept one.



No red tide it seemed. We were fishing into a strong wind and our throats and eyes are fine. The rain must have helped dilute it as well as the strong west wind that was blowing.



Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't seen or heard of any in that area.


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

I went fishing Sat. night at Perdido Beach and killed'em. Nine whitings and the my biggest red yet. Three feet long. Go!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Funny this got bumped up...



Thanks for the report jackofishes, but that was a week ago. How's the red tide situation for tomorrow night/Saturday? I heard a guy tell me the red tide was so bad he almost got sick. Was that at a different place than Alabama point?



Thanks alot!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been fishing alabama point at least 4 nights a week and have yet to see any signs of a red tide. I have seen some dead fish but they were dead from fishermen, not red tide. We've been catching plenty of big reds, blues and a couple of pompano so I wouldn't be too concerned about it. We did have that red tide about a month ago but that has cleared out. I think some folks are still talking about it a little and that is why there is still thoughts of it being here.


----------

